

20% growth: Am I on the right track? - kasmati

Hi HN,<p>I want to ask a question. Since the the start of year my company is reporting 20-30% growth every month. By the end of the year I will be making little less than what I make at my full-time job and as far as I can tell the company is not going to start making enough to start creating job places in the next 2-3 years at this speed.<p>Am I on the right track? There is obviously traction and although 20-30% growth is great if it remains consistent throughout the next 1-2 years, it will take a number of years before it breaks out. This thought is a little depressing.<p>I do not complain, as this works for me, but I will be delighted if you can share your experience/comments.
======
Eifrig
I would agree with NicoJuicy, but in the absence of detailed information it is
fair to say that the expectation when starting out is even with repeat
entrepreneurs almost always too optimistic. Reality kicks in and costs
suddenly are higher, payments further delayed, prices set not right, etc, etc.
Startup nation has a great article to avoid some of the pitfalls of not
thinking about consistent profitability correctly
[http://www.startupnation.com/business-
articles/1262/1/profit...](http://www.startupnation.com/business-
articles/1262/1/profitability-measurement-new-business.asp) Good luck!

------
NicoJuicy
Whats your product, your marketing plan, how much traction do you get, how
much do your customers pay, do you have customers on a free plan, ...

If we don't know anything, we can't really help :-)

